# Trivia 4/5



## luckytrim (Apr 5, 2018)

trivia 4/5
DID YOU KNOW...
The male giraffe determines a female's fertility by tasting  her urine.
If it passes the test, the courtship continues.

1. What is the maximum number of cars each Formula One team is  allowed to
enter in a race?
2. Can you recall a Broadway Musical with a Pork product in  its title ?
3. What country are The Azores a part of?
  a. - Spain
  b. - Portugal
  c. - Morocco
  d. - Senegal
4. How did Sonny Bono die?
5. What is the common link between a sidewinder, shrike,  sparrow, and hawk?
6. On average what bodily process takes 31 days for a rabbit,  64 days for a 
cat, 280 days for a human, and 645 days for an African  elephant?
7. Which element in liquid form is used to freeze off  warts?
8. What are the two oldest MLB parks in use today  ?
(Hint; There’s one in each League )

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the South Korean city of Pohang uses Robots as Prison  Guards.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 2
2. "Spamalot"
3. - b
4. Skiing Accident
5. They are Missile Systems
6. Gestation
7. Nitrogen
8. Wrigley field and Fenway Park

TRUTH !!
In 2012, the South Korean city of Pohang became home to the  world's first
robotic prison guards. The country also uses robots to guard  the
Demilitarized Zone (DMZ) between North and South Korea and as  teachers.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 5, 2018)

luckytrim said:


> trivia 4/5
> DID YOU KNOW...
> The male giraffe determines a female's fertility by tasting  her urine.
> If it passes the test, the courtship continues....




That's nice.  I'm OK with a thermometer and a calendar.


----------

